
A Shipwreck, 500 Years Old, Appears on the Baltic Seabed - curtis
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/22/science/shipwreck-archeology-shipwreck.html
======
edgarvaldes
Off-topic: Are there similar findings not in the sea, but inside the caves? I
know that the sea is vast and has been navigated for thousands of years, and
that it is even easier to search and find something in its depths. But what
about the great caves? Will there be something to find inside them?

~~~
SiempreViernes
Similar how? We’ve made many important finds of homids in caves, but it seems
very unlikely we’ll ever find some technological artifact comparable to a boat
in a cave.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/E9ToP](http://archive.is/E9ToP)

~~~
mongol
This link is also good and ad free

[https://www.southampton.ac.uk/news/2019/07/unknown-
ship.page](https://www.southampton.ac.uk/news/2019/07/unknown-ship.page)

------
tobr
> _The name and origin of the lost Baltic ship have not yet been identified._
> [...] _Dr. Pacheco-Ruiz and his team are deliberately keeping its exact
> location secret, to deter scavengers and treasure hunters._

Is that really possible in this day and age? I feel like there has to be some
corner of the internet where some internet sleuths have figured it out.

EDIT: Skimming various Swedish articles, which mention “north of Gotland”,
between Sweden and Estonia, and on international waters, so probably somewhere
east of Gotska Sandön.

~~~
Luc
Not that I'll be doing this, but...

The blurred areas on the ROV video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p8TH1tDvzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p8TH1tDvzk)
) probably contain location data, among other things.

Considering that we have a nice, nearly black background, and access to the
font used, it should be a piece of cake to figure out the censored data. Just
blur numbers 0-9 and determine which fit best with the video. See e.g.
[http://dheera.net/projects/blur](http://dheera.net/projects/blur)

~~~
SpaceRaccoon
Also, if the blur has a known or estimable kernel[0], you can apply
deconvolution[1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(image_processing)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_\(image_processing\))

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deconvolution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deconvolution)

